# Insane ex-MMA fighter escapes mental ward



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2010)

And he's batshit insane Russian.



> Vyacheslav Datsik, 33, turned to a life of crime after he was deemed too violent for the no-holds barred sport, RIA Novosti said.
> 
> The powerfully-built Datsik was locked up in a high security psychiatric clinic in 2007 for robbing mobile phone stores but authorities moved him to a low security facility in St Petersburg in July.
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1rlFYqomPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy shit.  This has all the makings of Manhunt!


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2010)

Datsik, that bum's only claim to fame was luckily knocking out Arlovski, who has a weak chin.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

Bold part is lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm calling it now. He's a supervillain.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2010)

> deemed too violent for the no-holds barred sport





> accusations that he endangered his opponents by being too brutal in the ring.



this just confounds me to no end. 

typically in "no-holds barred" matches, both fighters tend to be brutal soooo..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy shit, that's bad ass


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2010)

That is one hell of a way to escape.


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Holy shit, that's bad ass



4 wins, 9 losses. To his credit though, he did beat Arlovski.



2 of those losses were DQ, one of those was for eye-gauging.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Aug 26, 2010)

Next thing he will do is tear a hole through a man.


----------



## Momoka (Aug 26, 2010)

Anger issues??

Now shouldn't there be anything else about catching him and all??


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 26, 2010)

everyone should learn jujitsu


----------



## impersonal (Aug 26, 2010)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> this just confounds me to no end.
> 
> typically in "no-holds barred" matches, both fighters tend to be brutal soooo..



There are still rules. 


> Fouls
> 
> The following acts are universally considered fouls in the mixed martial arts world:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2010)

impersonal said:


> There are still rules.



lol, rules 14 and 15 made me laugh.

but srsly. yeesh. how is it "no-holds barred" with all these rules?  i can see the logic in outlawing possibly-fatal moves (eye-gouging and biting too) in these things, but why is headbutting such a bad thing?

 well, i guess noone wants a fractured forehead...


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 26, 2010)

He reminds me of a blind raging bull.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 26, 2010)

What...the hell is he doing in that video? Does he have a sense of coordination at all?

And why is everyone so surprised? All Russian men are naturally super strong


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 26, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> What...the hell is he doing in that video? Does he have a sense of coordination at all?
> 
> And why is everyone so surprised? All Russian men are naturally super strong



Don't forget_ insane_.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 26, 2010)

A NEW CHALLENGER HAS APPEARED!


----------



## PerveeSage (Aug 26, 2010)

good lord, they taught a retard how to fight. how much more dangerous can you make a person.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Next thing he will do is tear a hole through a man.



hopefully


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2010)

lol he beat the fuck out of the ref and the opponent in one scene in that video. I couldn't stop laughing when both the ref and his opponent ganged up on him. Hahaha.


----------



## impersonal (Aug 26, 2010)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> lol, rules 14 and 15 made me laugh.
> 
> but srsly. yeesh. how is it "no-holds barred" with all these rules?  i can see the logic in outlawing possibly-fatal moves (eye-gouging and biting too) in these things, but why is headbutting such a bad thing?
> 
> well, i guess noone wants a fractured forehead...



I guess it would be outlawed if every single fighter was disfigured. Which would probably be the case if headbutting was allowed.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 26, 2010)

> He tore a hole in a chain-link fence with his bare hands and fled.



God damn dude.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 26, 2010)

**


----------



## Captain America (Aug 26, 2010)

That's kinda messed up.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems like a lot of ppl will be on thier toes till he is brought in.


----------



## Altron (Aug 26, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> A NEW CHALLENGER HAS APPEARED!


lol wouldn't you know his loss was to an African American


----------



## Psycho (Aug 26, 2010)

i fear for my life


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 26, 2010)

Altron said:


> lol wouldn't you know his loss was to an African American




I love his "I have a small penis" tattoo.

Most original tattoo, evarr.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2010)

> He tore a hole in a chain-link fence with his bare hands and fled.



Dude must've been ingesting Stevia.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 27, 2010)

Didn't some MMA guy rip his friends heart out, and the cops found him naked, covered in blood? Anyone else remember that thread?


First thing I thought, and I was like o.o


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2010)

Think he could beat this guy if he was real yuri boyka ftw.......


----------



## Munak (Aug 27, 2010)

Nerd rage is insane, but nothing beats classic.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 27, 2010)

...

He ripped his way through a chain link fence? 

What the shit


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

He's a wrecking machine!


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 27, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm calling it now. He's a supervillain.



he's to ugly to be a supervillain.


EDIT: that melvin costa nazi dud looks like a supervillain. 
he's like cyborg hitler


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Dude must've been ingesting Stevia.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Get that fucker away from me.  I do not want to help him be famous.  Yo, MMA needs to take a chill pill.  It is not that serious.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3np1JC2ywM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTf7Ox8V1CM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

And this is why you never piss off a Russian.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 30, 2010)

Let's get a special takedown strike team made up of Fedor Emelianenko and Oleg Taktarov!


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Aug 30, 2010)

That guy is the funniest fighter I have ever seen. Genius!


----------

